

SXSW Why? - andrewcooke
http://lookingforgold.blogspot.com/2010/03/sxsw-why.html

======
jcromartie
I didn't even realize SXSW was a music festival for a long time, because all
anybody (in the startup/tech world) talked about was going there to launch
their iPhone app.

------
robotron
Sorry, but Sweet Leaf Tea is a local Austin business and been around for
years. It wasn't "placed" at SXSW by some mega-corp. It just expanded out of
Austin.

\- Your friendly neighborhood local Austinite

------
cjeane
The author seems to take offence to artists being used as economic fuel for
companies to drive associated value to their products. This is exactly where
artists can work with the system, by developing ways to drive value to
companies who are willing to pay for it. Can this industry be changed for the
good of the artists if the common goal is to get a record contract?

~~~
andrewcooke
I think the article is more nuanced than that (if you got annoyed by the
start, keep reading - it expands a lot). They seem to be saying (IMHO) that
artists need to be aware of what is happening and make sure that they get
something out of the process.

That's why I posted it - because it's more than "capitalism bad"; it's saying
"this is capitalism; use it".

~~~
cjeane
His advice is very good, and I know that he is saying that artists should use
these opportunities. He just seems so frustrated with with process even
thought he was making progress. In my comment I wanted to restate that the
artists should be looking to themselves to organize and better their
situation, and not to outside forces.

